# New to me sapling or bush



## GrannieD (Sep 13, 2003)

I think this was freed-up when I pulled out a small cedar in my pond bank last yr..Being there would indicate it got planted by a bird in the cedar..I can't find it in the book I have so would like your help..It is so attractive I'd like to keep it unless it shows itself to rival the cedars we have in abundance..Thanks for your help.We are in the Ozark hills zone 6....GrannieD


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Those flowers are pale yellow? Or white?

For your area, I just don't know. Does it bear fruit at all? Serviceberry crossed my mind but I don't think that is it.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Hawthorn? Not very familiar with the vegetation in your area, sorry.
http://nature.mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/hawthorns


----------



## GrannieD (Sep 13, 2003)

Identity Solved --I finally found out the identity of the sapling I asked about..It is autumn olive, not highly rated by the folks in the know..Other info. indicates it can be of medicinal & food use..I've been here 33 yrs. on our place of 300+ acres & know of none ...Will have to start really looking as it develops the berries... GrannieD


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

yep I would call it olive, it is VERY invasive it will take over your place it looks nice, BUT it spreads like wild fire. If you can KILL-KILL


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, are those new shoots at the base? If so , I'd say it's on it way to spreading like itsb said!


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

If you can't get rid of it, at least the berries are tasty.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Birds etc eat the berries and wherever they poop the seeds come up. They can spread far and wide in this manner.
Your neighbors probably will not appreciate you keeping them although from somewhere in a few mile radius they came to you.


----------

